# Pattern of Sin



## steadfast7 (May 1, 2011)

Many Reformed teach that a "pattern of sinning," or sinning as a "style of life" describes an unregenerate person who is in the dominion of sin and has not experienced saving grace.

How frequently does one have to sin to be considered in a pattern of sin? Are we not constantly and always sinning? Is this even a helpful term?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 2, 2011)

I think that the "pattern of sinning" is also referred to as habitual sin. The same items that you are coming before the Lord over and over and over again, repenting over, and pleading to God for His mercy and echoing your desire to eliminate the sin. It's habitual sin. This does not describe the unbeliever. The unbeliever would be in habitual sin, but would carry no sorrow for that sin and how it has displeased a God that is infinitely worthy of their worship.

It's not a matter of "how frequently", but rather whether you're sorrowful of your sin and repentant of your sin.


----------



## steadfast7 (May 2, 2011)

Two questions:
1. who has ever committed a non-habitual sin?
2. is our forgiveness/removal of God's fatherly displeasure dependent on the intensity of our sorrow?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 2, 2011)

I don't think anyone could say they've never committed a non-habitual sin. Even if they commit a physical sin once (stealing for example) and then it never happens again, it doesn't mean covetousness doesn't exist in their heart. It's more of degree than anything else.

As for the second question, I am going to leave it to those on the forum that are more familiar than I am regarding this aspect.


----------



## steadfast7 (May 2, 2011)

It just seems to me that we are, at any given moment, living in a pattern of sin. Every sin we commit is not unique; it is a repeated action (ie. habitual sin).


----------



## Jack K (May 2, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> How frequently does one have to sin to be considered in a pattern of sin?



The more helpful question is: How regularly is one repenting?

To focus on the sin alone will always lead to self-condemnation and discouragement, because the better we get to know God the more fully we see our sin and the more guiltly we'll just end up feeling. But when our growing understanding of our sin is matched by a growing appreciation of the cross and growing trust in Christ as our Savior, the result will be joyful repentance.


----------



## Andres (May 2, 2011)

The difference between the unregenerate sinner and the saint who continues to sin, is their heart attitude towards these sins. For the unregenerate man, they are not broken over their sin. They generally don't see anything wrong, unless they are getting caught or punished somehow. They gladly continue in the sinful lifestyle thinking nothing of their wretchedness. The saint on the other hand will feel completely different when he/she sins. Referencing "repentance unto life", the WCF 15.2 says,


> By it, a sinner, out of the sight and sense not only of the danger, but also of the filthiness and odiousness of his sins, as contrary to the holy nature, and righteous law of God; and upon the apprehension of his mercy in Christ to such as are penitent, so grieves for, and hates his sins, as to turn from them all unto God, purposing and endeavoring to walk with him in all the ways of his commandments.



Notice phrases such as "filthiness and odiousness of his sins"; "contrary to the holy nature"; and "grieves for, and hates his sins". This is completely different from the unregenerate man who is "utterly indisposed, disabled, and made opposite to all good, and wholly inclined to all evil" (WCF 6.4).


----------



## CharlieJ (May 2, 2011)

Since the Bible teaches the continuing presence of sin in the regenerate believer, doesn't it make more sense to look for what only the regenerate have - the Holy Spirit?


----------



## J. Dean (May 5, 2011)

Andres said:


> The difference between the unregenerate sinner and the saint who continues to sin, is their heart attitude towards these sins. For the unregenerate man, they are not broken over their sin. They generally don't see anything wrong, unless they are getting caught or punished somehow. They gladly continue in the sinful lifestyle thinking nothing of their wretchedness. The saint on the other hand will feel completely different when he/she sins. Referencing "repentance unto life", the WCF 15.2 says,
> 
> 
> > By it, a sinner, out of the sight and sense not only of the danger, but also of the filthiness and odiousness of his sins, as contrary to the holy nature, and righteous law of God; and upon the apprehension of his mercy in Christ to such as are penitent, so grieves for, and hates his sins, as to turn from them all unto God, purposing and endeavoring to walk with him in all the ways of his commandments.
> ...


 
+10
While there should certainly be evidence of change in the life of a believer, a "Christian perfectionism" is not possible, and in fact can be discouraging to attempt. It is the attitude of repentance that needs to be kept in focus.

Let me go the other way on this: just because a person has ceased from an external manifestation of sin does not mean he has truly repented of that sin. A man, for example, may cease from purchasing pornographic material, but if he is still musing internally and impenitently over inappropriate imaginations, then he is not truly repentant. This is often a fallacy found in the Church: that a person is assumed to have done enough by ceasing from the external act when in truth the internal motive and heart musings need to be challenged and held up to Scripture as well.


----------



## garnetscar (May 5, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> Two questions:
> 2. is our forgiveness/removal of God's fatherly displeasure dependent on the intensity of our sorrow?


 
it almost seems as if your are implying with your question as we Christians should be sorrowful without much joy in our lives in order to then merit the forgiveness. Which we can't do in any way. Scripture teaches us to mourn over our sin (Matt 5:4) yes but I would respond with what he said:



Jack K said:


> To focus on the sin alone will always lead to self-condemnation and discouragement, because the better we get to know God the more fully we see our sin and the more guiltly we'll just end up feeling. But when our growing understanding of our sin is matched by a growing appreciation of the cross and growing trust in Christ as our Savior, the result will be joyful repentance.


 
joyfurl repentance almost seems like an oxy-moron, but its beautiful. I pray I never outgrow (in my mind) my need for Jesus and His forgiveness.


----------

